# Cure needed for the yips at start of the downswing



## Ray Williams (Feb 28, 2012)

For 10 years I played off 13.  Then over a few months I completely lost my swing.  I had many lessons and could be good in the lesson, but poor on the course, lately however I am also poor in the lesson.  Things have got must worse since and I now go around in over 120 which is a bit hard to bear as my chipping and putting is very good.  My practice swing is close to perfect, but when I address the ball, I seem to go into panic mode and freeze so much so that the swing (if you call it that) is completely unnatural.  I dont really have trouble starting the downswing, but cant stop starting the downswing too quickly, the club never catches up and I am completely tense during the swing.  This is not a blip as it has been going on for about 3 years or even more.  I have tried everything, lessons, hypnosis, sports phsycologist and even more lessons.
I have continued having lessons and have a very patient and excellent teacher in Graham Farr at Worcester Golf and Country Club.  In spite of all this, there has been no improvement, because I believe that it is all in my mind and I cant crack it.

There is no fun in golf anymore and hasn't been for some time.  I love going out with friends, but cant continue like this and will probably give up all together soon.  I hope someone can offer some advice and I am prepared to have a go at anything.  I do believe I have all the mechanics right so I dont really need swing coaching.  Very simply I want my proper swing to replicate my practice swing. I believe it is like the yips, but I have never heard of it affecting the full swing.  Perhaps Golf Monthly would like to run a feature and invite people to offer fixes?

  Thanks


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you tried an on-course lesson?


----------



## Ray Williams (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes many times


----------



## DaveM (Feb 28, 2012)

I had something similar many years ago. Got set up to the ball after going though my pre-shot routine. I just could not move the club back totally froze. Turned out I was over thinking things and wound up with a total mental block. Cured it in the end by just walking up to the ball. No pre-shot or anything and just hit the damn thing, not worrying where it went. Took awhile but it did work. Maybe your case is something similar. But don't really know?


----------



## Ray Williams (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks very much, I have tried it with some success, but eventually I talk myself out of doing it and I still have problems.  I'll have another go.


----------



## jeardley (Feb 29, 2012)

This might sound a bit daft.... but Fly Fishing!!

I'm not saying go out and try fly fishing but its a good feeling to try and emulate in the golf swing.
You try doing what you're doing while casting a fly and and it'll all go wrong.

You have to wait for it to catch up before you cast out... similarly.... pushing a child on a swing.
you have to wait for the swing to come all the way back before you can push the swing forward again.

Think of it as a fluid motion.


Hope that makes sense lol


----------



## Whee (Feb 29, 2012)

There's some demons in your napper pal, that's all. 

Get yourself down the range - free your mind. Stand over it, head down, and slap it.

Who worries if it's crap? It doesn't matter - take the pressure of yourself and allow yourself to be completely tonk for an afternoon. All of a sudden it'll come back and you'll be striking better than ever.

We put too much pressure on ourselves when it's not really needed at all.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 29, 2012)

sounds like your getting bogged down in attempting the perfect swing or worrying about getting it close. if you could see my swing then you'd soon realise that its not about how it looks but getting it to be repeatable and having confidence in that.


----------



## Ray Williams (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks both for your comments.  I know it is between the ears and I just need to let it go.

I'll have a go

Cheers


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. One suggestion is to stand over the ball and think of something "non golfy" whilst you swing, maybe the words of a song or a phrase. I was getting bogged down a while back and getting too mechanical and my pro got me to say to myself "have a nice day" as I swung and it took away all the wrong thoughts for me


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2012)

why not just count 1.2 on the backswing then just hit and see what happens. too much thoughts can cloud the mind.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 2, 2012)

can totally sympathise with this, have been struggling myself with getting the club back away from the ball, and having to apologise to partners, telling them that my swing has gone all "King's Speech"...

problem was (and still is) a surplus of swing thoughts making it impossible not to tense up, and once tense, the swing, once it starts is so quick and jerky that the shot is poor. progress is being made thanks to the old Blue Danube tune of which i was reminded by an child's musical toy. makes the back swing slower, with a pause and gives a trigger to take the club away. humming the tune helps. once as the grip goes on, twice as i set up and third time the club goes back nice and slowly...

it has been working this week, but on the days when my demons come, the golf is brutal... i'm the only person i've seen with this, some comfort that i'm not the only one... Charles Barkley in the Haney Project had something similar i think, but then the rest of his swing was garbage too...


----------



## Ray Williams (Mar 2, 2012)

Excellent, I haven't tried that so will have a go and report back.  Thanks for taking the trouble to respond, it is much appreciated


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2012)

Kinda know what you're feeling.
A while back I used to set up for a shot & then I'd just freeze.............I've even had playing partners ask whether I was okay! They thought I'd slipped into a coma or something. Although I'm a lot quicker now, I still take far too long between addressing the ball & starting my backswing and I think it's because I have oodles of swing thoughts going through my pea sized brain, all at the same time.
When I finally started my swing it was over in a flash, far too fast on the way back & totally uncontrollable on the way down. I've managed to slow it down over the last few months but it's a slow progress.
You can definately beat this, but, you have to be patient............and very slowly it will become a thing of the past, something to look back on and laugh at.
It will be worth it...................golf is too good a game for you to leave it behind.
Best of luck fella, keep us updated, we're all rooting for you,

*Slime*.


----------



## Ray Williams (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.  I agree that my head is full of swing thoughts that get in the way.  My wife has helped me by teaching me a breathing technique used in yoga and this helps.  I have also tried taking the club back away from the ball and keeping backswing short.  Thinking of the latter exclusively keeps my mind off anything else and has helped a fair bit.  I have just paid my subs for this year so I will keep at it.

Cheers


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 23, 2012)

Music/Headphones.

I'm not expert in this by far, but I find sometimes when I want to take away the thoughts of golf, pop in a set of headphones, put on some decent music like Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing (no pun intended, its what I like) and let yourself go.

The thing I find about golf is when you start loosing the enjoyment of the game, it owes you nothing, so stay positive and try and get away from pressures of hitting the ball, relax and try and have fun.

As I say, I'm no expert by any means, but I found music helps me relax, as it does in any environment.

Hope you do fixed your problems buddy.


----------



## Ray Williams (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the note, I had thought of it but never tried it.  I'll have a go on the practice ground next week.  I'm into Kings of Leon, Foo Fighters, Queens of the Stone Age so that should do it

Cheers


----------



## stanny2k (Mar 23, 2012)

Ray Williams said:



			Thanks for the note, I had thought of it but never tried it.  I'll have a go on the practice ground next week.  I'm into Kings of Leon, Foo Fighters, Queens of the Stone Age so that should do it

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate.  They should relax you right up.  I know its a difficult thing do to or you wouldnt be posting on here, but positive mental attitude is needed   Good luck!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want something to give you a decent tempo, look at tour tempo online and download their tracks. Different beats for different swing speeds but these are beats or tracks with distinct bars in them. Take it back on the 1st one, start the backswing on the 2nd and hit on the 3rd. Really isn't as easy as it sounds and the trick is not to pre-empt the tone.


----------



## Dreamer2 (Mar 23, 2012)

hello,,,i was thinking with all the idea's given ,you seemed to have tryed them,,so i was thinking you was wanting someone to say give up the game and try another sport or hobby,but then i read you have payed your subs for the year, will done for not giving up when the going gets tuff,,,,Ive had trouble with focusing when striking the ball on the down swing,,so what Ive started doing is on address i will say, trust you swing then hold my breath on take back & swing away ,,probably takes about 5 seconds before i breath again on follow through ,I'm not recommending you do this ,,I'm just saying it as helped my focus

don't lose heart buddy you got to 13 h/c I'm sure you can get there again


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful comment and sympathy (if that the right word). It is still not going well and it seems everything I try seems to work for a few holes and then goes off.  Things work because they take my mind off it.

As some of you have suggested I am trying to go out and enjoy it, but it is hard when you are going round in 120 even tho I chip and putt well.  The best results seem to be when I just try a short backswing and just try to hit the ball gently with good body turn.

I'll keep at it and let you know what happens.

I've still not had a call off golf monthly so I guess they don't want to write a feature on me or offer their expert advice.  Perhaps theyre afraid I will drive everyone mental too
Cheers

Ray


----------



## CMAC (Apr 27, 2012)

Ray, been there...........mine was called 'total swing disintegration' by the pro, beautiful practice swing though

I'd heard about instinctive golf and went for a lesson, 1 lesson and it all made normal sense again and enjoyed the next days game for the first time in years, have a look http://instinctivegolf.co.uk/


----------



## JustOne (Apr 27, 2012)

There is some stuff on the web/youtube about the guy that cured Charles Barclay (sp?)

Personally I'd suggest gripping the club as lightly as you  possibly can (so no tension) and then hitting only half shots... also experimenting on the practice ground.... grip soft and hit one, then throttle the club and hit one, then soft, then left hand only, then right etc etc... you have a comfort level to find.


----------



## Ray Williams (May 2, 2012)

JustOne said:



			There is some stuff on the web/youtube about the guy that cured Charles Barclay (sp?)

Personally I'd suggest gripping the club as lightly as you  possibly can (so no tension) and then hitting only half shots... also experimenting on the practice ground.... grip soft and hit one, then throttle the club and hit one, then soft, then left hand only, then right etc etc... you have a comfort level to find.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the tips, I like to sound of instinctive golf and have just got in touch with them to sort out a deal.  I'll have a look at U Tube also

Cheers


----------

